

Square Acquires Food Delivery Service Caviar (YC S11) - kposehn
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/04/its-official-square-acquires-food-delivery-service-caviar/

======
jordo37
Congrats to the Caviar team! My wife broke her leg two months ago and Caviar
was a lifesaver to help us avoid the boredom and monotony of pizza and Chinese
food every night.

------
prezjordan
I used Caviar the other night (just moved to SF - no idea where to eat) and it
was fantastic. I left a good review and someone from the company wrote me a
very personalized email thanking me.

Pretty neat stuff - but that delivery fee is mighty expensive compared to
something like Postmates. Excited to see what Square does with it.

------
TheMakeA

        The difference is most other food-delivery services tap into an already built-in delivery infrastructure.
    

Is this true? Seems like every modern food delivery company (DoorDash, et al)
does this.

~~~
jc4p
Seamless and GrubHub operate like that, they just bring an online interface
(and easy management) to the store's pre-existing delivery employees.

~~~
avree
In some cases they connect 3rd-party delivery services with the store as well.

AFAIK, Postmates and Caviar are the only two companies going with the two-
party model, but employing their own delivery drivers/couriers.

~~~
tootie
Hm, interesting. Hadn't heard of either of these. On the one hand, they're
playing a huge uphill battle and would need to employ thousands of couriers if
they want to serve just America's major cities. On the other hand, they could
completely rewire the food delivery business. I'm not sure it can work.
Restaurants can hire minimum wage or below family members or illegals to
deliver as an essentially free service. They live off of tips. Caviar would
have to charge a significant premium to stay in business.

~~~
jvm
> Restaurants can hire minimum wage or below family members or illegals to
> deliver as an essentially free service. They live off of tips.

Do you live in New York? The "free" delivery with tips model is how things
work in New York, but i've never seen it elsewhere.

In SF takeout places only rarely offer delivery.

------
usaphp
I wonder is it just me or google search for "Caviar" returns their website at
the first position, above the Wiki article for actual "caviar"?

~~~
gtirloni
Incognito: [http://i.imgur.com/yvmBMde.png](http://i.imgur.com/yvmBMde.png)

~~~
cnaut
Incognito can still capture your location which will affect the ranking:
[http://imgur.com/7O04wwl](http://imgur.com/7O04wwl)

~~~
dmix
2nd result on DDG:
[https://i.imgur.com/zAnFtDp.png](https://i.imgur.com/zAnFtDp.png)

------
free2rhyme214
Amazing work Jason!

------
guyy321
Awesome news for the Caviar team!

